
Face-Reading AI Will Tell Police When Suspects Are Hiding Truth - Vaslo
https://finance.yahoo.com/news/face-reading-ai-tell-police-145927474.html
======
bediger4000
Wow. That's astonishing! 2500 years of philosophers couldn't do it, but "Face-
Reading AI" manages to figure out what Truth is and when someone is hiding it.

This is latter-day phrenology, and will turn out to be as accurate as the
polygraph. Mark my words.

